# your favorite pics that you've taken



## Nicolás (Dec 17, 2005)

^^ thanks 
well I like your mountain picture (the first one) - like a painting; just a wonderful landscape up there!


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

The fav I have taken recently is this one (can't name it yet, it's in the GTC )









I also like the Messeturm ones









There are some waterdrops on it but that has to be like that in Iguazu


----------



## DamienK (Sep 11, 2002)

This one I took of Times Square, New York.


----------



## Skyman (Jan 4, 2006)

A very famous place indeed


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

This is one I took over South London a couple of weeks ago, and one I took in ATL in 2005. They're not my absolute favourites, but I like them nevertheless:


----------



## Forza Raalte (Sep 18, 2004)

I always wanted to know what the name of that tower is! I saw it in the Gatwick Express maybe you know. 

And another question. A football stadium was clearly visible from the Gatwick Express too, it was on the right hand side. Do you what team plays in it?


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

My absolute favourite images from around the world from the past few years...

Sydney 2004:










Dominican Republic 2003:










Lizard Island, Great Barrier Reef 2004:










Club Tropicana, Habana, Cuba, 2005:










Toul Sleng Genocide Museum, Pnomh Penh, Cambodia, 2005:










Grand Central Station, New York 2004:










Golden Gate Bridge, San Francisco 2004;










Lantau island, Hong Kong 2004:










Night Heron, Melbourne Zoo, 2004:










Hong Kong 2004:










Red Centre, Australia, 2004:










New York, 2002:










Hong Kong 2004:










Tonle Sap, Cambodia, 2005:










Koh Chang, Thailand, 2005:










Pnomh Penh, Cambodia, 2005:










More to follow if you like


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

Forza Raalte said:


> I always wanted to know what the name of that tower is! I saw it in the Gatwick Express maybe you know.
> 
> And another question. A football stadium was clearly visible from the Gatwick Express too, it was on the right hand side. Do you what team plays in it?


That's Selhurst Park, home of Crystal Palace FC


----------



## Sinjin P. (Jul 17, 2005)

@Tubeman: More please, I love it!


----------



## Forza Raalte (Sep 18, 2004)

Tubeman said:


> That's Selhurst Park, home of Crystal Palace FC


Thank you :happy:


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

Forza Raalte said:


> I always wanted to know what the name of that tower is! I saw it in the Gatwick Express maybe you know.
> 
> And another question. A football stadium was clearly visible from the Gatwick Express too, it was on the right hand side. Do you what team plays in it?


The tower in the 1st pic is the Crystal Palace Transmitter. Its 200m tall.

(The tower in the 2nd pic is the Westin Peachtree Plaza Hotel)


----------

